# Got My Buck Mount Back



## Judge (Dec 23, 2012)

This is the deer that I killed on November 16, 2012, in Brooks County.  The taxidermist put a tape to him and came up with gross around 169 and change.  I will have him officially scored next month.

The mount was done by Wildlife Creations (Randy Hendon) in Quitman, Ga.

The whole deer pics are in a previous thread listed below:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=723449&highlight=


----------



## Hoss (Dec 23, 2012)

Fine mount of a fine buck.  He's gonna look real nice on the wall.

Hoss


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 23, 2012)

nice mount....great buck


----------



## Ace1313 (Dec 24, 2012)

Attention getter!!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Dec 24, 2012)

That's a trophy for sure & a good looking mount. It would be nice if there were a lot more mature deer cruzing around like that. Nice...


----------



## manley (Dec 24, 2012)

GREAT BUCK!!!
Randy does a good job, he did my 12-point Thomas County buck.  Another good thing - as evidenced by your getting it back already - is that if you get it to him early, you can usually get it back pretty quickly!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 24, 2012)

nice buck


----------



## Echo (Dec 24, 2012)

Buck of a lifetime there! Congrats on a great buck and mount!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 25, 2012)

Great buck and a very nice mount!


----------



## moodman (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome deer, Congrats!


----------



## Stumper (Dec 26, 2012)

Very nice buck and mount, congrats!


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Dec 26, 2012)

Heck of a buck


----------



## FMBear (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## sean777 (Dec 27, 2012)

Now that is awesome...


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 28, 2012)

Thats a hoss for sure. It will be a treasure to look at for a long time. That will bring back memories everytime you look at it. Very nice. Congrats sir. Scott


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice deer. Good job on the taxidermy as well.


----------



## Buckfever (Dec 28, 2012)

Great looking mount and congrats again on one sweet beast Richard.


----------



## kmartin112888 (Dec 30, 2012)

Freaking beast!


----------



## mikemac (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice! Good looking mount.


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice


----------

